# Howto share internet

## Weedman90

Hi, I,m from poland, so my english is not so good :/

I need to share my internet connection (wlan0) to my 2 computers (eth0,eth1) i think about using shorewall, but i dont know how. Plzz i need a step-by-step instruction.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Weedman90,

Welcome to Gentoo.

You need the home-router guide. Its written as if it was being set up on its own PC, but it need not be.

----------

## Weedman90

Thx ;]

But i have a problem. When i write /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start i have kernel panic :/

"atkcd.c Suprious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access hardware directly"

Any suggestions how to fix it?? (Wlan card is Planet wl-8313 with ndiswrapper (pci), i don't have any isa card, but i turn on ISA support in kernel to see if it help - it don't helps :/)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Weedman90,

ndiswrapper does not work for everybody or for all kernels. I don't have a fix but some things to try are,

Unmask the testing ndiswrapper by adding

```
net-wireless/ndiswrapper ~arch
```

to /etc/portage/package.keywords arch will be amd64 or x86 depending on your system and do

```
emerge --sync
```

This will make ndiswrapper-1.39 available to you.

Search for a native linux driver for your wireless card. I don't know what chipset a Planet wl-8313 uses but 

```
lspci
```

will show it. Please post the lspci line for your wireless card.

----------

## Weedman90

00:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Marvell W8300 802.11 Adapter (rev 07)

----------

## deface

You cant share your WIRELESS network card as the device. it is a reciever, not a transmitter.

----------

## Monkeh

 *deface wrote:*   

> You cant share your WIRELESS network card as the device. it is a reciever, not a transmitter.

 

If it's only a receiver, how does it talk to other devices? It's a transceiver. Depending on the card and driver, it may or may not be capable of master mode.

----------

## deface

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

>  *deface wrote:*   You cant share your WIRELESS network card as the device. it is a reciever, not a transmitter. 
> 
> If it's only a receiver, how does it talk to other devices? It's a transceiver. Depending on the card and driver, it may or may not be capable of master mode.

 

True, but i was making a point. More than likely not avail to him.

----------

## Weedman90

I share my internet connection to second computer with this card on Windows. And i have no problems with it. But now i want to set 1 computer to share to my 2 machines. I'm sure it's possible to do it. My friend does the same thing on debian and he dont have any problems.

----------

## Weedman90

I'm connected to router with this card, and share this connection by 2 RTL 8139.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Weedman90,

It looks like there is no native linux driver for your card but http://www.marvell.com appears to be dead, so I can't check there.

That means you only have the ndiswrapper option.

When marvell is back, it will be worth checking for later firmware and a later Windows driver.

----------

## Weedman90

It works correctly with new ndiswrapper  :Smile: 

But after doeing "home router guide" i dont have internet on my second computer :/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Weedman90,

In that case you did something wrong or one of the wireless cards between PC1 and PC2 does not support 'adc hoc' mode (or its driver doesn't).

Why do you need to use one PC as a stepping stone for the other ?

Can't they both connect to the wireless access point seperatly ?

How do you allocate IP addresses to the wireless link between the two PCs ?

Static allocations are preferred, since the router need not run a DHCP sever.

Please post your output of

```
route -n
```

from both PCs 

I suspect we will want to see both 

```
/etc/conf.d/net
```

 files too - beware that file may contain your wilreless encription keys, so you should suppress them. Its always worth testing with encryption off (briefly) to ensure the underlying infrastructure is OK before you add the complexity of encryption.

----------

## Weedman90

It's working now  :Smile: 

I need to have a shorter cable from antenna, and i need to share internet for 2 other machines, and i want to do that with no costs, so it is the best solution for me.

----------

## GNUtoo

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Weedman90,
> 
> It looks like there is no native linux driver for your card but http://www.marvell.com appears to be dead, so I can't check there.
> 
> That means you only have the ndiswrapper option.
> ...

 

mabe there are drivers for linux

the olpc has a mavell card and use free software drivers

i think they are integrated in mm-sources or something similar

----------

